# Post up your tackle/rigs



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

There seems to be a lot of new and curious surf/sharkers coming around. With the fishing hopefully picking up in the next few weeks I'd thought this would be a good time to post your rigs. Most of you know what reels I run and no, this is not a reason to show them off.

This thread is for us to show our tackle and gain knowledge or advice. 

Post the species you're targeting, a pic if possible of tackle, and a description. This will allow us to help each other out and maybe learn a few things from each other. Some guys use this technique while others use that technique. 

I'll post up mine shortly. Try and break it down for everyone. I will post my mono size, crimps size, leaders, hook, swivels etc. This will keep people from asking questions and possibly never finding out the answer.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Ok here is what I personally run

Reels- shimano tiagra 130s
line- (1) 1000 yards of 130lb momoi (2) 800+ yards of 250lb braid and 500 yards of 130lb momoi.
rods-(1) shimano tallus 130 class. (2) half hitch custom 80 class

my rigs-
Mono leader

30' of 400lb mono. On main line end I have a swivel with Flemish knot and double crimped (2.3). I have a smaller snap swivel (any size works) that slides on mono leader for my weight. At the end of mono leader I have a snap swivel Flemished knot and again double crimped with 2.3.

cable/bite section

2 different rigs

10' of 480lb cable with a swivel on mono leader end with a Flemish knot and double crimped(1.8). On hook end I have either a 20/0 mustad or a 14/0 ownwr. All hooks are plasti dipped to help stop corrosion. The hook also has a Flemish knot and double crimped.

10' of #19 wire haywire twisted to a swivel on mono leader end. Same hooks haywire twisted as well.

This makes for Easy set up and pack up. The snap swivel is clipped to reel. When I get to beach I unclip and start to clip in sections of leaders. Done in about 5 mins, if that.

For sand spikes I run 2" pvc 5' long. Angle cut on bottom and a 1/4×3" bolt about 15" down. This will change with every rod set up based on butt


So here is all the terminal tackle I use

400# mono
2.3 crimps
480# cable
1.8 crimps
#19 wire
500lb 4/0 snap swivels
any size snap swivel for weight to clip in
Barrel swivels (doesn't have size or weight. I'd guess 800+/-)
20/0 mustad hooks
14/0 ownerin

I also package and wrap all my leaders up. Helps to keep in good shape.


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

*Shark Rig*

Reel: Okuma 50W Makaria 
Rod: 5'6" 100-130lb 
Backing:1,000 yd JB 100lb Hollow Braid
Top Shot: 300 yd 80lb Momoi's Hi-Catch Diamond Blue
Swivel: 300lb Catch All Tackle
Leader: 300lb Catch All Tackle 10ft.
Wire Leader: 300lb 6 Strand American Fishing Wire 6ft.
Hook: 16/0 Custom Hook from some guy…..
Sinker: 6oz Super Sinker or a nice Brick
Kayak: 8ft Sit on top Yak
Bait: 7 year old boy


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Very well laid out


----------



## turksgonefishin (Mar 1, 2013)

Nice Set Up i hope you catch that monster Hammer this Year!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I do a little sharking but not that much. I use a spinfisher v loaded with 65 pound braid. If I'm fishing the beach I use a mono top shot but if I'm fishing piers or bridges I just tie straight to the leader. I use 200 pound seven strand with 400 pound swivel and 13/0 or 20/0 laser sharp hooks. They have them at outcast that are pretty cheap compared to others and they seem to be damn good hooks. I'm not a lazer sharp fan but these work well. I double crimp all my shark leaders. It just depends on the size bait I use for the size hook I put on. The current determines the weight I use, sometimes I free line, Carolina rig, or tie a big pyramid weight. Seems to work fine for me but I'm not a pro and don't go for the 800 pounders either.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

That okiaya is a beast of a rod but the rollers suck.

I downsized from 5 shark rods to two. I could never efficiently fish 3 or more by myself and never brought the 9/0's unless It was more than my wife and I. 

Rods: fin nor tycoon igfa 80lb. 7ft
Reels: 12/0 and 80WII makaira. 
Line: 600yrds of 130lb hollow core and 130lb topshot on the 12 and 150lb topshot on the 80W.

I have an avet pro EX50 on the way. I'll let it up to fish 80lb and maybe let a tag along use it.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

Reel: Senator 9/0 double dogged and stainless internals, 600 yrds of 80# braid topped off with 200 yrds of 80# mono, also have a Senator 6/0 with 500 yrds of 50# braid with 250 yrds of 50# mono topshot.

Rod: 50-80# class standup non roller rod X 2

Tackle: Pretty much the sme as Justin's except for a shorter bite leader, about 3-5' and a slightly smaller mono leader of about 20' of 400#

Looking into getting a 12/0 soon


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey Jimmy, I still have those 12/0 if still interested. Great reels in great condition. 

Post up tackle, guys. We all use senators and some of us use the lever drags. Didn't want this to be a thread where it seemed I was bragging about reels. 

It really comes down to the tackle. Even though the reel in question plays a huge role if mo mo is on the other end.

Oh, LP. I have both reels set at 42lbs of drag at strike


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Forgot to add the runt

Penn 9/0 with 500 yards of 80 lb braid and 300 yards of 80lb mono on a penn ally rod


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Ok here is what I personally run
> 
> Reels- shimano tiagra 130s
> line- (1) 1000 yards of 130lb momoi (2) 800+ yards of 250lb braid and 500 yards of 130lb momoi.
> ...


Justin how do you scale this down for casting setups?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

squirrel said:


> Justin how do you scale this down for casting setups?


I Personally use 6' of 135lb coated cable or 250lb cable. With 16/0 hook. You can do a smaller length cable and then add a shock leader. I haven't had any issues with my set up tho.

For my weight I add a split ring and swivel to a spider weight and clip that into my snap swivel on main line.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

added the EX50 /2speed to the mix. its quite a bit smaller than the 80 and 12/0. roughly same size spool as a 9/0. and maxes at 50lbs strike and 57lbs full.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> added the EX50 /2speed to the mix. its quite a bit smaller than the 80 and 12/0. roughly same size spool as a 9/0. and maxes at 50lbs strike and 57lbs full.


Wow that does look tiny next to those. Nice reel though.


----------



## squirrel (Mar 19, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> I Personally use 6' of 135lb coated cable or 250lb cable. With 16/0 hook. You can do a smaller length cable and then add a shock leader. I haven't had any issues with my set up tho.
> 
> For my weight I add a split ring and swivel to a spider weight and clip that into my snap swivel on main line.


ok thanks! So you have the weight at the end of the main line, clipped at the same point the 6' leader is clipped?


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

squirrel said:


> ok thanks! So you have the weight at the end of the main line, clipped at the same point the 6' leader is clipped?


Yup. Mainline snap swivel holds the leader and weight. Have to add a swivel and split ring to spider weight


----------

